# a couple of my mice



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

hi all,

new to the mice scene and i hope i manage to upload the photos ok? I love these 2 little girlies and was wondering if you can point me in the right direction as to the names of the colours, i love the black and tan variety and would love to go down the line of breeding this colour and also the white mice.
Thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You're looking at black tan and black-eyed-white.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's more likely to be a cream than a BEW, which is a popular variety.


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

thankyou  i picked these 2 up from a breeder last weekend


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely little mice!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh wow they are cute! 
I envy you for the black tan! Lol


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

i love the black and tan, but this one i thought wasnt because she has more of a chamagne colour underneath, but i would love everyones opinion as this is the colour i would like to have a go at breeding, i have her brother aswell


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The tan can vary greatly in shade depending on whether the mouse has been selectively bred for colour. Your mouse is definitely a tan


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

It is a black and tan..just a poor tan. It should be bright rusty red like a doberman. But she is still super cute!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The tan color can vary a lot between individual mice, the intensity all has to do with if they have been bred for it.

*Well, looks like what I wanted to say got said! : )


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're sooo sweet!


----------

